# capataz/capataza



## campem

Esto es lo que dice el DPD

*i) *Los que acaban en _-l_ o _-z_ tienden a funcionar como comunes: _el/la cónsul,_ _el/la corresponsal, el/la timonel, el/la capataz, el/la juez, el/la portavoz, _en consonancia con los adjetivos terminados en estas mismas consonantes, que tienen, salvo poquísimas excepciones, una única forma, válida tanto para el masculino como para el femenino: _dócil,_ _brutal, soez, feliz_ (no existen las formas femeninas *_dócila,_ *_brutala,_ *_soeza,_ *_feliza_). No obstante, algunos de estos sustantivos han desarrollado con cierto éxito un femenino en _-a,_ como es el caso de _juez/jueza, aprendiz/aprendiza,_ _concejal/concejala_o_ bedel/bedela_.

Así que _capataza _no es formal y me gustaría saber si en América lo usáis. Oigo a más personas decir _andé _que _capataza. _Así que me interesa saber que respaldo panhispánico tiene _​capataza._
Gracias


----------



## Vampiro

La práctica de la vida cotidiana prueba que el reforzamiento y desarrollo de las estructuras cumple un rol esencial en la formación de las nuevas proposiciones, de igual manera el inicio de la acción general de formación de las actitudes cumple deberes importantes en la determinación de las básicas premisas adoptadas.
Yo creo que debemos terminar con el machismo en el lenguaje. Si hay juezas que haya capatazas, para que junto con los capataces tengan capatacitos.
_


----------



## Pinairun

Será por falta de costumbre, pero a mí me suena muy mal.
Lo que sí hay es _ca' patazas_ por ahí...


----------



## Vampiro

Pinairun said:


> Será por falta de costumbre, pero a mí me suena muy mal.


Nunca he escuchado semejante palabro.
Espero estar lejos cuando alguien lo diga.
_


----------



## oa2169

campem said:


> Así que _capataza _no es formal y me gustaría saber si en América lo usáis. Oigo a más personas decir _andé _que _capataza. _Así que me interesa saber que respaldo panhispánico tiene _​capataza._
> Gracias



En Colombia, ninguno aunque el DRAE lo incluya.

Un saludo.


----------



## Pinairun

oa2169 said:


> En Colombia, ninguno aunque el DRAE lo incluya.
> 
> Un saludo.



En España, estos días están emitiendo en un canal comercial una especie de concurso titulado "Acorralados"; no sé de qué va,  pero ahí he oído por primera vez "capataza". Capataza por aquí, capataza por allá. Como el programa tenga mucha audiencia, la palabra se hará _normal _rápidamente.


----------



## jorgema

Pues nada de _capataza _por el Perú, ni tampoco _aprendiza_. _Concejala _sí que se oye y se ve escrito mucho, aunque todavía no ha desplazado el uso de _concejal _como forma común para el femenino y masculino.


----------



## woosh

Ni capataza, ni aprendiza, ni concejala ni bedela.
 Esa cuestión del "machismo del idioma" me lo espero en un foro de ultrafeministas (ni siquiera centradas, porque ésas seguramente tendrán asuntos infinitamente más importantes para debatir). 
En Argentina, no se usa ninguna de las antes mencionadas. Nunca las he escuchado. Los únicos femeninos que se ha impuesto por el uso es jueza y presidenta, a decir verdad: yo no conozco otros.


----------



## duvija

woosh said:


> Ni capataza, ni aprendiza, ni concejala ni bedela.
> Esa cuestión del "machismo del idioma" me lo espero en un foro de ultrafeministas (ni siquiera centradas, porque ésas seguramente tendrán asuntos infinitamente más importantes para debatir).
> En Argentina, no se usa ninguna de las antes mencionadas. Nunca las he escuchado. Los únicos femeninos que se ha impuesto por el uso es jueza y presidenta, a decir verdad: yo no conozco otros.



Senadora, diputada (estos son hasta más viejos que yo). Capataza, sí, por supuesto. Y hasta coronela.


----------



## woosh

Senadora, diputada existen como tales. Capataza y más coronela son dos engendros. 
Ya te lo dije, l@s idiom@s no son machist@as. L@s que se sientan ensombrecidos por el supuest@ machism@ de l@s idiom@s son..... Pegemne un tiro!
De todas formas espero que nunca consideren machistas a los verbos porque ahí si que se nos viene la noche. Con los sustantivos puedo tolerarlo, pero imagínense 12 conjugaciones por tiempo... 12*15=180, éso multiplicado por los miles de verbos del español más los irregulares... nos va a convenir aprender chechenio. 
Puse @ pero leáse -a y -o cada vez que el símbolo aparece.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

duvija said:


> Senadora, diputada (estos son hasta más viejos que yo). Capataza, sí, por supuesto. Y hasta coronela.


Ni senador ni diputado terminan en -l o -z y por tanto no se refiere a ellos el DPD como nombres de uso común en masculino y femenino; no hay ningún reparo, por tanto, a senadora o diputada.
Coronela es diferente; en España se usaba esa palabra para la mujer o señora del coronel, y difícilmente se podía usar para una mujer que tuviera ese grado en el ejército pues no existía hasta hace poco, y no creo que la haya; a lo sumo alguna mujer teniente coronel, o suena muy raro teniente coronela y no digamos lo de tenienta coronela. 
Generala se usaba desde tiempos de Carlos III, siglo XVIII, y es el toque militar para que las fuerzas de una guarnición se pusieran sobre las armas y, por supuesto, para la señora del general. En España no hay mujeres con ese grado, pero las habrá dentro de unos años, y supongo que serán señora general, como ya hay más de una directora general, no directora generala. 
Toque de generala es el que yo haría sonar si la palabra 'capataza' pretende colarse en nuestra lengua; y movilizaría también a la sociedad civil con pancartas que dijeran 'Capataza es una amenaza'; ahora bien, si por fin se cuela en el DRAE, querré ver 'peona' como femenino de 'peón'.
P.S. Esto último se refiere a la categoría profesional del trabajador no cualificado, no a nuestro apreciado corresponsal de ese nombre.


----------



## campem

Gracias. Pues sí, es un proceso sociolingüístico.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

campem said:


> me gustaría saber si en América lo usáis.


Hoy de mañana en una radio no tuve más remedio que escuchar que hablaban de una consejala de no sé dónde que había dicho no sé qué. El "consejala" bloqueó mi cerebro a tal punto que me impidió concentrarme en el resto de la nota. Una noticia que mencionara a una  "capataza" habría provocado el mismo mal funcionamiento cerebral.


----------



## Peón

Creo que aquí no hay *capatazas* y me parece difícil que alguien se atreva a llamarse así. (Ya no quedan territorios masculinos sin invadir por las féminas. Dentro de poco leeremos "*macha cabría*").


----------



## Vampiro

Peón said:


> Creo que aquí no hay *capatazas* y me parece difícil que alguien se atreva a llamarse así. (Ya no quedan territorios masculinos sin invadir por las féminas. Dentro de poco leeremos "*macha cabría*").


Tiempo al tiempo, amigazo...
_


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Peón said:


> Creo que aquí no hay *capatazas* y me parece difícil que alguien se atreva a llamarse así.


Eso mismo iba a decir para México.

Sí he visto, desde hace poco, mujeres albañiles. No he osado preguntarles si eran llamadas albañilas.

Algún día, también, escucharemos por los altavoces del avión:

_La Comandanta Pilota Rosario Pérez, la Copilota Pepita Corcuera y la Ingeniera de Vuelo Concepción Goicoetxea les desean la bienvenida a bordo de..._


----------



## Calambur

campem said:


> Así que _capataza _no es formal y me gustaría saber si en América lo usáis. Oigo a más personas decir _andé _que _capataza. _Así que me interesa saber que respaldo panhispánico tiene _​capataza._
> Por aquí no lo he oído.






Vampiro said:


> La práctica de la vida cotidiana prueba que el reforzamiento y desarrollo de las estructuras cumple un rol esencial en la formación de las nuevas proposiciones, de igual manera el inicio de la acción general de formación de las actitudes cumple deberes importantes en la determinación de las básicas premisas adoptadas.
> *Vampiro:*
> Principios ideológicos superiores , así como el aumento constante en cantidad y en extensión de nuestra actividad, exige la precisión del sistema lingüístico para reflejar el desarrollo continuo de las distintas formas de dicha actividad.
> 
> Dicho "eso", sólo me resta agregar que el asunto de la corrección política y del machismo del lenguaje me parece una reverenda estupidez.


----------



## Pinairun

Yo secundo a Calambur diciendo que es una reverendísima majadería.


----------



## torrebruno

Sí, sí, pero ya veréis lo que tardará en implantarse en cuantito lo diga una ministra.


----------



## Pinairun

torrebruno said:


> Sí, sí, pero ya veréis lo que tardará en implantarse en cuantito lo diga una ministra.



Espera, espera, que lo que yo secundaba era esto:

Calambur _dixit_:
"... sólo me resta agregar que el asunto de la corrección política y del machismo del lenguaje me parece una reverenda estupidez."


----------



## Peón

Pinairun said:


> Yo secundo a Calambur diciendo que es una reverendísima majadería.


 


torrebruno said:


> Sí, sí, pero ya veréis lo que tardará en implantarse en cuantito lo diga una ministra.


 


Pinairun said:


> Espera, espera, que lo que yo secundaba era esto:
> 
> Calambur _dixit_:
> "... sólo me resta agregar que el asunto de la corrección política y del machismo del lenguaje me parece una reverenda estupidez."



Comparto lo de *Pinariun*. *Ministra* (existiendo ministro)  no me parece incluida  en el _delirium tremens_. De hecho, aquí las mujeres son ministras, las médicas, médicas y las abogadas abogadas.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Con las diáfanas explicaciones de Vampiro y Calambur ya lo tengo todo claro, con una inquietud residual. Me interesa sobremanera lo de la corrección política y la prevención del machismo -sexismo, más bien- en el lenguaje, que es algo que entiendo y a lo que dedico tiempo y esfuerzo; afirmo enfáticamente que debe abordarse con una estrategia transicional insumida que soslaye incurrir en la tan amenazadora como reverenda estupidez.


----------



## campem

La RAE da entrada a esta palabra http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=capataza pero el DPD no lo trata del mismo modo. Entonces ¿el diccionario de la RAE está desautorizado?


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

campem said:


> La RAE da entrada a esta palabra http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=capataza pero el DPD no lo trata del mismo modo. Entonces ¿el diccionario de la RAE está desautorizado?



Otra bajada de pan del burro de la RAE. ¡Arriba las faldas y abajo los pantalones!


----------



## duvija

Mi corazoncito sigue pidiendo que haya femeninos y masculinos, y se usen cuando se necesiten. No por feminista, con lo que nunca tuve problemas, sino porque me embola que no se especifique algo que costó tantos años de trabajo conseguir. Y estoy de acuerdo con un período de transición, como dijo jmrey


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

¿Durante los años de transición se utilizaría 'capatace' para las capatazas to be?


----------



## utrerana

Y el mío también, pero no estoy de acuerdo con esta masiva oleada de conversión de términos simplemente por el hecho de resaltar el femenino a modo de revindicación absurda. El camino se hace andando, como hasta ahora y no me siento agraviada por no usar "capataza", es más me sentí hasta ridícula con el término "miembras". Soy de la opinión que todo ha de ser como ha de ser, natural, ningún extremo es bueno.
Lo que la mujer ha logrado a costa de tener que demostrar su valía teniendo que luchar el doble para ello, ahí está, y aún queda por hacer, pero de ahí a acuñar términos nuevos cada dos por tres hay un abismo. Surgirán, claro que sí, la lengua es viva, está viva, evoluciona y se modifica. Pero ojalá que en estas modificaciones seamos naturales y lógicos.
¡Besitos a todos y hasta uno para mí que somos muy apañados!


----------



## 0scar

_Presidento y presidenta, capatazo y capataza, consejalo y consejala, juezo y jueza, jefo y jefa, persono y persona_...

La mitad celesto y la otra mitad rosa, asi no nos peleamos más y tenemos tiempo para salvar a las ballenas, y a los ballenos también.


----------



## campem

Si decidimos a partir de ahora fomentar la neutralidad de los sustantivos terminados en consonante la RAE debería darle entrada ¿no? Por ejemplo _el concejal / la concejal, el senador / la senador_


----------



## Calambur

campem said:


> Si decidimos a partir de ahora fomentar la neutralidad de los sustantivos terminados en consonante la RAE debería darle entrada ¿no? Por ejemplo _el concejal / la concejal, el senador / la senador_


La academia refleja el uso, o lo que las diferentes academias le dicen que es el uso -eso creo-. Puede darle entrada a lo que quiera, pero por más que fomente algo lo que vale es lo que los hablantes hacen/dicen, y eso no lo puede controlar nadie.


----------



## lauranazario

campem said:


> Esto es lo que dice el DPD
> 
> *i) *Los que acaban en _-l_ o _-z_ tienden a funcionar como comunes: _el/la cónsul,_ _el/la corresponsal, el/la timonel, el/la capataz, el/la juez, el/la portavoz_...
> 
> Así que _capataza _no es formal y me gustaría saber si en América lo usáis. Oigo a más personas decir _andé _que _capataza. _Así que me interesa saber que respaldo panhispánico tiene _​capataza._


En cuanto a tu pregunta, en Puerto Rico jamás se usa el barbarismo "capataza".

Por otro lado, muy acertado tu párrafo introductorio. Tengo un compendio de apuntes importantes de la nueva Gramática y Ortografía de la RAE (2010) y ahí explican en cuanto al género de los cargos o profesiones:


d) Todas las palabras que designan o se refieren a personas cuyo masculino acaba en cualquier consonante son comunes en cuanto al género. Ejemplos: el/la barma*n*, el/la portavo*z*, el/la cancille*r*, el/la mandamá*s*​

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Pues lo de 'la barman' tiene guasa. Ahora bien, no veo razón para que no se diga 'la mandamasa' ¿A que suena de lo mejor? Aunque creo que es superado por 'la portavoza'.


----------



## ErOtto

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Pues lo de 'la barman' tiene guasa.



La misma guasa que la _barwoman _e, incluso, que *el *_barman _(por mucho que lo recoja el DRAE, ¡manda uebos!)... de toda la vida los 'hombres del bar' han sido, o bien *camareros*, o bien 'los _chuzos_' del otro lado de la barra.
Entiendo que en Benidorm pueda haber _barmans_/_barmanes _ (porque pocos dirían _barmen_) debido a la afluencia de guiris (¿por qué no lleva diéresis? ), pero... ¿en Quintanilla de la Sierra? 

En fin, que el día que me encuentre con una *capataza*, le diré que soy _*traductoro*_... o _*pediatro*_... o lo que sea en ese momento o _momenta_.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Pues lo de 'la barman' tiene guasa. Ahora bien, no veo razón para que no se diga 'la mandamasa' ¿A que suena de lo mejor? Aunque creo que es superado por 'la portavoza'.


El caso de “la barman” plantea un casó típico en el que los superiores principios ideológicos condicionan que el desarrollo continuo de distintas formas de actividad facilitan la creación de toda una casuística de amplio espectro; pero pecaríamos de insinceros si soslayásemos que el inicio de la acción general de formación de las actitudes obstaculiza la apreciación de la importancia de las direcciones educativas en el sentido del progreso.
Yo simplemente diría “la mujer de la barra”, o “la mujer del bar”.   Pero quién soy yo para meterme a opinar en temas tan sesudos.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

ErOtto:
Por donde yo ha andado y he andado por muchos sitios, Benidorm incluido, el que sirve detrás de la barra del bar es llamado el barman ; por camarero se entiende el que sirve las mesas, olvidado aquello de que era quien atendía la cámara de reyes y magnates. 
Jamás he oído llamar 'chuzo' al barman, camarero o a cualquier otro servidor de un bar. 
Guiri no lleva diéresis porque la 'u' es muda . Durante mi infancia se llamaba 'guiris' a los policías o guardias de uniforme, ahora a los turistas extranjeros o a los extranjeros en general; ignoro como llaman ellos, ingleses incluidos, al que muchos de nosotros llamamos barman. 
Te diré que 'capatazas' son las 'miembras' de una grupa de trabajadoras o un grupo de trabajadores que la o lo dirigen. Ni más ni menos.

Vampiro: 
Tú si que tienes barra.


----------



## ErOtto

Manuel G. Rey said:


> ...el que sirve detrás de la barra del bar es llamado el barman ; por camarero se entiende el que sirve las mesas...


Desde mi punto de vista, camarero es el que sirve en hostelería... detrás de la barra, sirviendo mesas, etc. (acabo de ver que el DRAE, en la acepción 1ª, también lo entiende así).
Donde no estoy de acuerdo con el DRAE es que barman sea la "persona encargada de servir o preparar bebidas alcohólicas en la barra de un bar". ¿Deja de ser barman - y pasa a ser camarero - si pides una Coca-Cola? 


Manuel G. Rey said:


> ...Jamás he oído llamar 'chuzo' al barman, camarero o a cualquier otro servidor de un bar.


Mal expresado por mi parte... los _chuzos _somos los clientes (al otro lado de la barra desde el punto de vista del camarero). 


Manuel G. Rey said:


> ...Guiri no lleva diéresis porque la 'u' es muda ...


Aquí se me 'fue la olla cosa fina'... estaba pensando en el sonido *gi*... o en _güitarra..._ o en yoquesequé  (dejémoslo ahí, que sólo puede ir a peor)

Mejor lo dejo por hoy... y me voy a la barra


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Estimados compañeros:

Como la discusión en torno al tema central del hilo (el género de "capataz") se ha agotado y se ha incurrido en varias digresiones y mensajes que son charla, hemos decidido cerrar este hilo. 

Asimismo, les recordamos que ya hay otros hilos en los que se discute el tema de los sustantivos en los que se usa el género masculino para hacer referencia a profesiones o cargos: 

*igualdad de género en la lengua española*
*femenino de jefe*
*Gerenta*
*Juez o Jueza* 

Gracias a todos por participar.

*Hilo cerrado*.


----------

